# hutchinsons on windowsill



## bottle34nut (Apr 18, 2006)

new to the forum--just trying to figure out how to upload photos


----------



## bottle34nut (Apr 18, 2006)

my pictures are too big


----------



## capsoda (Apr 18, 2006)

Try this link to Help Using This Forum. It should help you out.

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Help_%2D_Using_the_Forum/forumid_28/tt.htm


----------



## bottle34nut (Apr 19, 2006)

I only have a 6 gig drive in this computer.  my other one crashed(more like burned up)and i don't have the space to download the software to reduce my picture sizes. i'll have to look in the kodak software on this machine to see if i can do it.
 thanks
 greg


----------



## bottle34nut (Apr 19, 2006)

lets try again


----------



## BottleArchaeologist (Apr 22, 2006)

Try a freeware program called "Irfanview"  just google it and it is free. Small program also. 

 It allows you to resize, sharpen the photo and other editing. Give it a shot. I use it all the time. 

 BA


----------

